
Moving 12 years of email from GMail to FastMail (2016) - vector_spaces
https://cpbotha.net/2016/08/06/moving-12-years-of-email-from-gmail-to-fastmail/
======
leemailll
I have a curious question about Fastmail. Since it is an Australian company,
will the recent change in law make it a less ideal mail host regarding
privacy?

~~~
calvinmorrison
Relevant post from FM:

[https://fastmail.blog/2018/12/21/advocating-for-privacy-
aabi...](https://fastmail.blog/2018/12/21/advocating-for-privacy-aabill-
australia/)

